# I Need To Get Fitted Please Help!



## dudwns2595 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if you litespeed people can give me some advices.
I am about to buy road/tri bike. I am planning to buy Tuscany or Tackyon.
I'm about 162cm(is that 5'31''?), I found 51cm tackyon at really good price, second hand.
I'm not sure if that's gonna fit me, i measurd my inseam using 30cm ruler, and i got about
72cm? according to the formula from http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/ inseam * 0.67 = frame size.
I got about 72*0.67= 49cm, is that mean that i should get 49cm or what?
If that is what it is, i hope i have little longer legs when i measure it at LBS.
or If anyone tried trek or giant bikes, i might try 51cm trek bike and if i know the 
difference between litespeed and trek, that might give me some idea.

Thanks for reading, and will be more thank you if you can give me some ideas.

ps. i feel sad since i measured my height using 30cm ruler now, and it seems like 
i got shorter, it is natural that human gets short as they get older but i am only 
one month to turn 18. :mad2:


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Try different sizes and setups and go with what works


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Competitive Cyclist...*

...has a fit calculator that is a little bit more in depth. You have to provide more data than just the inseam such as arm/torso length/etc. and it gives you three different suggested geometries based on how aggresive you want your position to be. By geometry, I mean that it gives you suggested tube lengths - top tube length, seat tube length and even suggested setback for the seat. 

This is by no means a perfect fit calculator, but you can at least get a ballpark idea which frames will fit you best. I would suggest doing the fit calculator and then comparing the results Competitive Cyclist gives you with the geometries that you can find on just about every major manufacturer's website. You can at least get a general idea if you need a longer top tube/shorter seat tube or vice versa and which frames would work the best. 

Some around here say it is out to lunch, but I think it is good starting point if you have no idea of what your perfect position/fit is. Good luck.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

My answer would depend on how experienced a rider you are and whether you're buying the bike locally.

If you're experienced and buying locally, give the bike a 10-mile test ride. You should be able to tell generally how the bike fits.

If you're experienced and not buying locally, compare the geometry of the new bike to your existing bike; that should give you a pretty good clue.

If you're not experienced, pay $75-150 and get a professional bike fitting from a local shop. That will tell you the range of bikes that are a good fit for you. It's a lot of money but that's better than spending $1,000s on bike that doesn't fit.


----------

